# How long?



## Tracey (Dec 24, 2011)

We got this girl in late summer, and we know that their buck occasionally made it out of his pen. She was also with her son, which we neutered (he was born in March) when we got them both. We had no idea she was expecting then this morning we noticed she was VERY swollon and had a small amount of bloody discharge. My husband felt one baby, and I think maybe I felt TWO!!! So we are super excited - didn't plan kids - but super excited anyway       My question is for you experienced goat owners - with the swelling AND discharge - how long do you think she has?  I'll load some more pics soon


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not until she has driven you completely crazy with anticipation.  

Congrats and I hope you have healthy babies of your preferred gender.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmm... I agree with Jodief100 !!!


----------



## Tracey (Dec 24, 2011)

so true! We're out there every 15 minutes just checking lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 24, 2011)

Doe Code says who knows! Good luck!


----------



## Missy (Dec 24, 2011)

Do you have any bald spots on you head? Puffy eyes? Or anywhere to go? Chances are when all of the above occur, kids will come. No one has asked yet, but an udder shot may be a bit helpful. Congrats and good luck! What kind of goat? Sorry if that has already been answered and I missed it


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, How exciting.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 25, 2011)

Are they here yet?  Is everything going OK?  Hoping and praying for the best at Christmas!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 25, 2011)

Hoping all is well and healthy babies are here soon.

K


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks to me like she already kidded.  :/  You sure she hasn't?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like to see a picture of her a little further away, so I can see her belly and sides better. And one with her back legs. Good luck, hope it is going well.


----------



## Tracey (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll get a new pic today and post it. Her udders are still soft - but the baby/s are still kicking!! She is waddling like a very pregnany lady lol! One more question - my husband spent christmas day building her a lovely kidding pen - should I put her son/wether (from this spring)  in with her for company. She can see/rub faces/with her herd through wooden bars so she isn't truely isolated.

thanks guys!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2011)

I wouldn't put the wether with her, once she gets close and starts going into labor, or has the first kid, she might get mean to him, if he doesn't have enough room to stay away from her. She will protect her new kids from him.


----------



## Tracey (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks 20 kids! She seems happy enough with them being close by even if there is a fence. We're getting really excited


----------



## Tracey (Jan 28, 2012)

Update - she kidded on Tuesday (24th). Became an emergancy c-section as she was just TOO small to pass the first kid. One survived - little doe that we've named Matilda. One passed    Mother and baby are doing well!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the one, but thank goodness you were able to save one for the efforts you made. Congrats!!! You know we need pictures.


----------



## Tracey (Jan 28, 2012)

Here she is! Such a little sweetie


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful baby.  Really neat markings.  Congrats on the one and Mom being ok, sorry for the loss of the other.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 29, 2012)

She is adorable. What a cute picture! Sorry about your other kid.


----------



## enolderman (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the complications, that little baby is so cute thanks for sharing


----------



## Tracey (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! The baby is very sweet - a pity about her sibling though. A quick question (though I'm calling the vet in the am anyway) Mother goat had 5 days of antibiotics (Pen) for the c-section, and because we were mucking around in there trying to pull the baby first. She has developed loose stools. I have the probiotic paste, so I'm givin her that, plus a shot of D vits tonight. I read online to give pepto-bismol also. Is this very normal after anitbiotics? any other recommendations? Is calling the vet for advice overkill? To me it seems like she just needs to rebalance her gut after the antibiotics? thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 30, 2012)

I would bring a sample in for the vet to run a fecal, never now what parasites have decided to take advantage of her weakened condition.  Make sure you have them check for coccidiosis along with the normal parasites. 

I would do the probiotics as well. You would want to be careful withthe pepto bismo, wouldn't want to go the opposite direction and make her constipated or cover up a problem she is having with parasites.


----------

